# Welch-Dickey Loop: May 11, 2002



## riverc0il (May 21, 2002)

Welch-Dickey Loop: May 11, 2002

couple of nice pictures with a write up from my first hike up this awesome loop.  i wouldn't use this to gauge recent trail conditions though considering the recent snow.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link riverc0il, but I'd like to use this forum for new submissions to our *gallery*. Moving to General Hiking...


----------



## riverc0il (May 21, 2002)

ohhh, sorry greg.  i misunderstood the nature of the forum/gallery.  my bad!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2002)

Great read Steve. Very informative. Keep them coming...


----------

